# AT LAST A5 2.7 TDI



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got the car finally today I should have had it Monday 3rd but delays delays,anyway got it now and first impressions. Interior very smart, looks good in Phantom black and the B&O upgrade is well worth it. Gonna go for a drive tomorrow see how it fares. Anyway heres a few pics


----------



## Nike1972 (Jan 31, 2006)

Really nice car you've got there. Nice one 

You have to change the number of bhp you say the car has though as a standard one has 187bhp so remapped it will be over 200 for sure...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Looks nice, take the model designation badges off though 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Cleaned this for a colleague at work yesterday. They are a nice looking car in phantom, I have to admit. Congratulations!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks great. I have one sat on the drive at the moment which I have for photo taking in the morning.

The engine is surprisingly perky in the A5, in the A6 it was next to useless!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Nice, I think they look like big TT's (duck) from some angles. You must be pleased.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As I said in my post going for a drive into Shropshire tomorrow see how it performs. The big reason for buying 2.7 is we intend to travel a lot to France and Spain and I think this is the right car for the job, its just me and the wife now, for our touring hols. Its got a massive boot, very economical powerfull enough, fantastic stereo with the B&O. I know its not to everyones taste but I just love the lines and overall shape,and as Leg said it does look good in black :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> it does look good in black :wink:


It does indeed, not easy to photograph in the dark though


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Top shot Dean, can I have one for my wallpaper please :roll: :wink:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine is a 3.0 TDI Sport with H&R lowering springs, H&R wheel spacers, MTM re map 295 BHP 580 NMT and still does 35 mpg and is band F for emmisions :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

That's interesting Blagman, that one I posted pics of is standard. How much lower did the springs take you? 20mm?


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Leg

25mm drop over standard

Wheel spacers are 15mm per wheel wider

Ride is a is a lot firmer though but it looks so much better with that huge wheel gap gone, on the standard car the rear wheels are tucked to far inn IMHO.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I have an S5 on the way, about a month off now - will post a few pics when it arrives


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

blagman said:


> Hi Leg
> 
> 25mm drop over standard
> 
> ...


Hmm, I have a feeling the M will sit a little high as standard compared to what I had on the TT but I'm reluctant to mess with the M divisions work, especially as I have EDC. The M is about the drive for me more than the look, but I do like wheels to look snug in the arches. :?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Leg said:


> I'm reluctant to mess with the M divisions work, especially as I have EDC. The M is about the drive for me more than the look, but I do like wheels to look snug in the arches. :?


stop being a tart and get some coilovers ordered. KW variant 2. 8) you know you will give up fighting and do it anyway.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TTej said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm reluctant to mess with the M divisions work, especially as I have EDC. The M is about the drive for me more than the look, but I do like wheels to look snug in the arches. :?
> ...


No way on the coilovers. I'm not screwing the M's handling for the sake of looks.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Leg said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Dont blame you Leg. Whats the point when you already have a prov en setup :wink:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Any way guys put a few miles on the car yesterday its all I want as a tourer. You would never know it was a oil burner its whisper quite, apart from start up. On the move it is so smooth relaxed, and wind noise is not an issue. Put the multitronic into sport and use the paddle shift and it really does go. The B&O Stereo is superb you can really get lost in that surround sound. Overall I am a very happy bunny.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Hilly.
IMO Much better without that ghastly "wood" inside 8) 
Enjoy!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree jonno wood trim should just be for Bentleys RR Jags and the like IMHO. The std inlay trim to the center console is not up to Audis normal standard but hey ho :wink:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Top shot Dean, can I have one for my wallpaper please :roll: :wink:


Thank you. What size were you after?

here's a couple more (the NS wing was damaged hence the pics being taken from one side :roll: )


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Found an SD card slot on the Stereo in the car downloaded 30 albums on each 2 GB card, no need now to carry loads of CDs. Never even knew it was there


----------

